# Gute Tv-Karte gesucht! PCGH Mitglied bitte melden.



## S1ino (13. April 2008)

Ich suche eine gute Tv Karte hat die PCGH überhaupt solche schoneinmal getestet? Mir ist es wichtig das ein PCGH Mitglied seine Meinung dazu sagt weil ich denke das diese die grösste Erfahrung mit solchen sachen haben.


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

dann solltest du vllt eine email an den entsprechenden redakteur schreiben...


----------



## S1ino (13. April 2008)

Leider finde ich den Redakteur nicht


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

ach ja bevor es soweit kommt: für was is die karte...

sattelit, kabel, terrestrisch???


----------



## S1ino (13. April 2008)

Sattelit bzw kurze Frage muss ich den Reciever dann anschliessen oder gibt es Tv-Karten wo ich einfach nur das Satellitenkabel reinstecken muss also einen internen Reciever?


----------



## niLe (14. April 2008)

> Sattelit



Was für ein Ding 




> muss ich den Reciever dann anschliessen oder gibt es Tv-Karten wo ich einfach nur das Sattelitenkabel reinstecken muss also einen internen Reciever?



Was genau wäre deiner Ansicht nach die Aufgabe einer TV-Karte wenn man einen externen Receiver benötigen würde?


----------



## exa (14. April 2008)

schau dich mal bei terratec um, da machste selten was falsch...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2008)

Die alte Skystar 2 ist nicht schlecht.
Ansonsten wären die Technotrend Karten keine schlechte Wahl...

@exa
Naja, Terratec baut keine DVB-S Karten, die kaufen und labeln nur


----------



## S1ino (15. April 2008)

Ich habe mich mal ein bischen umgeschaut kennt evt einer von euch diese Tv-Karte. ''Hauppauge WinTV HVR-4000 00 DVB-S/-S2/-T/analog'' bzw ist diese Empfehlenswert? Ah was vllt auch wichtig ist ich benutze Windows Vista! Bei den meisten Tv-Karten lese ich immer nur das diese Windows XP benötigen


----------



## Fifadoc (15. April 2008)

Genau das ist das Problem. 
Sag mal bitte genau, was du brauchst. Also Satelit-Kate, vistatauglich?

sicherlich 90% der TV-Karten sind nämlich nicht vista tauglich. Manche haben notdürftige treiber, aber die führen eher zu bluescreens als zu lösungen.
Bei Analog Karten kenne ich genau EINE, die voll Vista tauglich ist. Eine einfache von AVerMedia.
Auf jeden fall ist das eine schwere Suche.
Du solltest auf keinen Fall eine nehmen, die nicht als Vista tauglich angegeben wird.


----------



## S1ino (15. April 2008)

Genau das ist es ja und bis jetzt wurden diese noch von keiner Zeitschrift getestet was ich eigentlich relativ schade finde.


----------



## jetztaber (15. April 2008)

Nur mal am Rande: Satellit <- schreibt man so. 

Zum Thema:

Die Terratec Cynergy Geschichten sollen sehr gut sein. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung mehr, wo ich den entsprechenden Test gelesen habe. Aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass der Empfang damit sehr gut sein soll, auch die mitgelieferte Software.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2008)

Terratecs Synergy DVB-S2 Karte ist 'ne Twin Han Karte, die nicht so ganz optimal funzen soll, dafür aber voll von Vista unterstützt werden.
Baugleich sind z.B. Technisats Skystar HD2.

Die alte Technisat Skystar HD war eine Standard Technotrend Karte, wie etwa die hälfte aller DVB-S TV-Karten...

Besonders empfehlen würd ich aber Technisats 'alte' Skystar 2, die funktioniert auch unter Vista, sowohl mit den BDA Treibern als auch den normalen, allerdings nicht mit dem Mediacenter...


----------



## xQlusive (15. April 2008)

mh das thema interessiert mich, habe hier ne alte terratec cinergy 400 tv karte, die werde ich gleich mal einbauen...
mal sehen, wie der kabelempfang ist...


----------



## jetztaber (16. April 2008)

TerraTec Cinergy DT USB XS Diversity

Ich hab jetzt mal meine Lesezeichengruft durchforstet. Einen Link habe ich noch gefunden , zu Geizhals: http://geizhals.at/eu/a192086.html

Die Beschreibung beim Hersteller findet sich hier: http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/treiber/produkte_treiber_de_18498.html

Wie angedeutet war das der Testsieger aus einem relativ aktuellen Testbericht, von dem ich leider leider die Quelle nicht mehr habe. Andererseits hab ich ein Lesezeichen drauf angelegt (und auf Geizhals), das mache ich eigentlich nur, wenn es für mich wirklich wichtig ist. Dieses Thema ist nämlich auch für mich sehr interessant, da mich die üblichen Anschaffungsgedanken plagen. 

*Edit*
Hab jetzt mal quasi invers gesucht, dieser Testbericht war es:
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/audio_vi...16/die_besten_dvb_t_sticks_update/index3.html


----------



## S1ino (16. April 2008)

Der TerraTec Cinergy DT USB XS Diversity wurde auch von der PCHG mit ''Top Produkt'' bewertet nun ist die Frage ob USB oder eine interne Tv-Karte besser ist? Sind nicht USB Geräte eher für Laptops geeignet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2008)

Intern ist besser denn USB, das würd ich nur nutzen, wenn ich 'nen Laptop hätte, aber selbst da würd ich eher eine XPresscard nehmen, die NICHT über USB angebunden ist (das find ich irgendwie a bisserl dämlicz weil man dann auch gleich USB hätte nehmen können)...


----------



## mFuSE (17. April 2008)

S1ino schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal ein bischen umgeschaut kennt evt einer von euch diese Tv-Karte. ''Hauppauge WinTV HVR-4000 00 DVB-S/-S2/-T/analog'' bzw ist diese Empfehlenswert? Ah was vllt auch wichtig ist ich benutze Windows Vista! Bei den meisten Tv-Karten lese ich immer nur das diese Windows XP benötigen



Ich würde keine Hauppauge Karte mehr nehmen 


a) Für den Newbie ganz gut 
b) repfuschen die was das Zeug hält
c) sind die Karten meistens Baugleich mit Technotrend Karten - die einen besseren Treibersupport bieten als Hauppauge xD (Bis auf kleine aber feine Unterschiede worauf man achten und Dokus wälzen muss)




S1ino schrieb:


> Genau das ist es ja und bis jetzt wurden diese noch von keiner Zeitschrift getestet was ich eigentlich relativ schade finde.


...


jetztaber schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande: ....


 
 Leider ist Fernsehen am PC eine echte Randerscheinung - schreiben auch selbst die Hersteller von TV Software - ein Nischenmarkt und entsprechend wird dieser bedient xD




Fifadoc schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem.
> Sag mal bitte genau, was du brauchst. Also Satellit-Kate, vistatauglich?
> 
> sicherlich 90% der TV-Karten sind nämlich nicht vista tauglich. Manche haben notdürftige treiber, aber die führen eher zu bluescreens als zu lösungen.




Das "heftige" daran - schuld ist das Hardwarelayout dieser Karten - da wird kein Treiber der Welt in noch so vielen Revisionen abhilfe bringen.

Was mir als Newbie auffiel - die billigen/günstigen Karten waren meistens Vista kompatibel - die teuren Premium Modelle nicht 


Der Grund ist ganz einfach - und herrlich kompliziert 
Die externen Decoder Chips sind das Problem weswegen es unter Vista knallt, siehe: http://www.dvbnetwork.de/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=26&func=view&id=445&catid=3


Das war auch der Grund wie ich auf diesen Forum und den Shop dahinter gekommen bin: http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info...mium-S-2300--modded--inkl--Fernbedienung.html


Habe mir dann dort eine Satelco Karte für mein DVB-C gekauft (relabeln auch nur, haben aber zuverlässige Hardware)


Kann DVBShop nur empfehlen - und dort haste auch ne Auswahl - im Gegensatz zu den großen Onlineversandhändler die meistens nur Hauppauge und anderen Massenkram verkaufen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> c) sind die Karten meistens Baugleich mit Technotrend Karten - die einen besseren Treibersupport bieten als Hauppauge xD (Bis auf kleine aber feine Unterschiede worauf man achten und Dokus wälzen muss)


Nein, nicht mehr.

Technotrend setzt auf Philips Chips, Hauppauge auf Conexant, sind also ganz andere Karten...

Sie haben aber früher mal Technotrend Karten verkauft..


mFuSE schrieb:


> Leider ist Fernsehen am PC eine echte Randerscheinung - schreiben auch selbst die Hersteller von TV Software - ein Nischenmarkt und entsprechend wird dieser bedient xD


Insbesondere DVB-S wird sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt...

DVB-C und T geht einigermaßen, dafür reichts Windows Mediacenter...
DVB-S wird (immer noch) nicht unterstützt!!
Zumindest nicht mit einem entsprechenden Wrapper, den aber immerhin einige Hersteller anbieten...


----------



## S1ino (17. April 2008)

Also insgesamt gesehen sind wir nicht viel weiter gekommen gibt eine sehr gute USB karte die vistatauglich ist aber leider keine interne so wie ich das sehe^^


----------



## mFuSE (17. April 2008)

Naja .. lesen musste schon selbst :roll:

In dem verlinkten Shop ist durchaus angegeben wie es sich mit dem Vista Support verhält


----------



## S1ino (18. April 2008)

Hmm gelesen habe ich ja auch schon genug nur ich will wissen welche Tv-Karte empfehlenswert ist und ich denke das dein Shop diese Auskunft leider nicht geben kann


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2008)

Lies doch mal meine Postings, da hab ich doch ein paar Dinge genannt...


----------



## mFuSE (18. April 2008)

Tja .. sorry .. persönlichen Erfahrungsbericht zu den neuen DVB-S2 Karten kann ich dir tatsächlich nicht liefern 

Ich selbst habe DVB-C und davon die "SATELCO EasyWatch HDTV PCI (DVB-C)" (Bauähnlich mit einer KNC-One).
Eventuel lohnt es sich die hier näher anzusehen: 
http://www.satelco.de/htm/shop/easywatch_hdtv/details.php?s=Produktinfo



'n Kumpel hat die hier:
http://www.dvbmagic.de/tv-karten/technotrend-pcline-premium.htm
(In alter Revision 1.3)


Theoretisch gibt es für die Kartenserie mittlerweile Wrapper und andere Tricks um das ganze unter Vista zum laufen zu bringen - *vergiss es*!


Den einzigen Tipp den ich dir geben kann:
Keine alte Karte kaufen!


Nur die neusten Exemplare die nativ ab Werk Vista Support mitbringen.
Eventuell gleich auf eine mit Software Decordern setzten, da haste das Problem von Haus aus gar nicht erst.


Der Standard dürfte wohl "TechnoTrend S2-3200 HDTV-S" sein, allerdings recht neu und ich glaube nicht das hier jemand schon einen Erfahrungsbericht posten kann? (Wäre toll wenn du sowas machen würdest  )


----------



## S1ino (18. April 2008)

Ich denke mal ich werde zu dem USB Stick greifen und dann mal einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben da es von diesen auch keinen gibt und dieser von den Zeitschriften die ihn getestet haben IMMER Testsieger war.


----------

